
Oculus is giving Rifts to their original Kickstarter backers - praxxis
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1523379957/oculus-rift-step-into-the-game/posts/1458224
======
ndonnellan
Just got this email, woo!

\----------------------

Friends,

On August 1, 2012, we launched a Kickstarter campaign to seed the development
of a groundbreaking virtual reality headset – Oculus Rift.

Tomorrow, we'll be opening Rift pre-orders on Oculus.com. This is a major
milestone on the path to putting great VR in the hands of millions.

You’re going to experience thrilling adventures in Lucky’s Tale and Edge of
Nowhere, feel your heart race as you scale mountains in The Climb, and become
a rockstar in Rockband VR. You’ll create and share something magical in Oculus
Medium and participate in the ultimate space dogfighting in EVE: Valkyrie. As
one of the early supporters of Oculus, you helped make this revolution happen.
And before we open Rift pre-orders to the world, we wanted to share one more
special update with you, our Kickstarter community.

As a small token of our appreciation for your support, all Kickstarter backers
who pledged for a Rift development kit will get a free Kickstarter Edition
Oculus Rift! And like all Rift pre-order purchasers, you’ll receive a bundled
copy of Lucky’s Tale and EVE: Valkyrie.

...

You were there at the beginning of our journey -- we couldn’t have done it
without you. Today marks a new chapter.

Thank you! \-- Palmer, Brendan, Nate, Michael

~~~
strictnein
Yep, me too. Smart move on their part. They're sending units into the hands of
devs and early adopters.

------
bgalbraith
This was totally unexpected. When I saw the Kickstarter update email in my
inbox, I just assumed we were getting to jump the pre-order line. This was a
great goodwill move on their part.

------
turnip1979
Wow ... Great move on the part of the company. This is the way it is done. I'm
looking at you Google.

